# LG GH22NS50  liest keine DVD/CD



## knappe04 (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo
Ich bräuchte mal ein wenig hilfe.
Habe das oben genannte Laufwerk in  meinen neuen rechner eingebaut und auch ohne Probleme Window 7 installieren können.
Aber jetzt liest das laufwerk gar nix mehr,erkannt wird es von Window 
auch eine treiber aktualliesierung brachte nix.
Habe window 64 bit version. Diesen Treiber habe ich auch schon ausprobiert

LG Produkt Support für GH22NS50

aber nix hilft.
Bitte euch um Lösungs Vorschläge

DANKE!


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2010)

Boote mal den neu, dann im BIOS nachsehen, ob du das Laufwerk dort findest. Wenn nein, dann ist es wohl hin, oder das Daten- oder Strom-Kabel ist defekt/rausgefallen, oder der Anschluss am Board ist nicht o.k - also mal Kabel checken, ggf. ein anderes nehmen und auch nen anderen Anschluss am Board.

Wenn das Laufwerk im BIOS zu sehen ist, dann mal schaun,ob CD/DVD als firstbootdevice aktiv ist (wenn nein, dann halt entsprechend ändern), Windows CD einlegen, dann im BIOS Hauptmenü save&exit. Der PC startet neu, und wenn das Laufwerk o.k ist, wird der PC ja das Setup von windows starten wollen. Wenn nein und es auch nicht an den Kabeln oder Boardanschluss lag, dann ist das laufwerk wohl hin.


----------



## knappe04 (17. Februar 2010)

Kabel habe ich auf ander steckplatz gepackt.
Im Bios wird das laufwerk erkannt.
Habe es als firstboot laufen lassen mit der window cd
aber der rechner fuhr ganz normal hoch als wenn er von festplatte starten würde


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2010)

Dann ist es wohl hin... sofern Du auch das Kabel schonmal gewechselt hast.

Vlt. mal bei jemand anderem testen (reicht ja, das laufwerk neben den PC zu öegen und Daten+Stromkabel druchs offene Seitenteil rauszuführen)


----------



## knappe04 (17. Februar 2010)

Ich habe nur das Sata Kabel auf einen anderen Steckplatz gesteckt.
Ein anderes Kabel hab ich leider nicht.
Aber wenn das Kabel kaputt sein sollte dürfte das  Laufwerk doch  gar nicht erkannt werden oder irre ich mich,
Zur Not werde ich mal  mein altes IDE Laufwerk einbauen und das neue mal in meinem alten Rechner testen.


----------



## Duplex (12. Juni 2010)

ich habe auch ein Problem

habe das Laufwerk gekauft LG GH22NS50 DVD-BRENNER 22x SATA Schwarz/Bulk (AUAA50B) bei eBay.de: (endet 16.06.10 12:16:57 MESZ)

ich kann keine gebrannten DVDs auslesen, nur Original DVDs werden erkannt, niewieder LG schrott !


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Juni 2010)

Das Laufwerk hat zwei schreib Leseköpfe, da gekaufte CD/DVD auf eine andere Weiße gelesen werden als selbst gebrannte. Beigekauften gibt es auf der Oberfläche eine Mulde=1 oder keine=0, bei gebrannten funktioiert das mit Magnetissmus da wird entweder durch süd oder ein nord Pol auf die scheibe festgebrannt, was auch entweder o oder 1 enspricht. Wenn eine dieser Methoden nicht mehr geht ist einer der beiden Leseköpfe kaputt, in deinem Fall der das Magnetfeld ausliest.


----------



## Duplex (12. Juni 2010)

ich habs nochmal probiert, Original CD / DVDs werden korrekt ausgelesen

gebrannte CD / DVDs werden nicht ausgelesen, ein Firmware Update hat nichts gebracht

Ich kaufe niewieder LG Laufwerke, hab hier noch ein Samsung DVD Brenner allerdings mit IDE Anschluss, mit dem hab ich noch nie Probleme gehabt

ich kann mich noch errinnern als die ersten 52x CD Brenner von LiteOn vermarktet wurden, damals hat man noch Qualitäts Ware erhalten


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Juni 2010)

Na und das Ding ist kaputt sowas kommt halt vor, verstehe jetzt nicht warum du dich so aufregst!


----------



## skybrush (21. April 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das Laufwerk hat zwei schreib Leseköpfe, da gekaufte CD/DVD auf eine andere Weiße gelesen werden als selbst gebrannte. Beigekauften gibt es auf der Oberfläche eine Mulde=1 oder keine=0, bei gebrannten funktioiert das mit Magnetissmus da wird entweder durch süd oder ein nord Pol auf die scheibe festgebrannt, was auch entweder o oder 1 enspricht. Wenn eine dieser Methoden nicht mehr geht ist einer der beiden Leseköpfe kaputt, in deinem Fall der das Magnetfeld ausliest.


 
Ah genau, deswegen heißt es auch CD-*"Brenner"* und deswegen lesen beispielsweise Konsolen mit normalem CD-Laser gebrannte CDs anstandslos. Willst du uns also weiß machen, dass es sich da um spezielle 2-Wege "Leseköpfe" handelt?
Festplatten arbeiten mit Lese-/Schreibköpfen, optische Medien mit Laser!

B2T: Ich habe das gleiche Problem gehabt. Es lag am Netzteil. Erkennt man gut daran, dass der CD/DVD-Motor das Medium nicht rotieren lässt (hört man am Brummen nachdem man das Medium eingelegt hat).


----------

